# AMD 5xxx series discussion



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2020)

Looks like Intel is done for.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2020)

Anand tech : *www.anandtech.com/show/16214/amd-zen-3-ryzen-deep-dive-review-5950x-5900x-5800x-and-5700x-tested/

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 5, 2020)

what is the expected price of r 5 5600x?


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 5, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> what is the expected price of r 5 5600x?


₹27,128


----------



## nac (Nov 5, 2020)

Prime's pricing is too much. One who wants it early have to shell out a lot.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 5, 2020)

looks like r5 5600x is the ultimate processor for those who just want to game(and also become bankrupt in the process).

for that kind of money,one might as well get a r7 3700x


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 5, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> looks like r5 5600x is the ultimate processor for those who just want to game(and also become bankrupt in the process).
> 
> for that kind of money,one might as well get a r7 3700x


R5 5600X is better than R7 3700X for gaming & even i9 10900K in many games. 5600X is a bit behind in productivity compared to 3700X, but that doesn't affect gamers much.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 6, 2020)

Also 5600x has 65w TDP, compared to 105w in 5800x.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 6, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Also 5600x has 65w TDP, compared to 105w in 5800x.


Yeah, although the box cooler, Wraith Stealth, isn't that good. Wraith Prism included would have been a good deal. Lack of box coolers in higher end Ryzen CPUs + price bump makes for a bad value for sure compared to earlier, but still, its not like Intel is better.

R5 5600X is sufficient for gamers for at least 3-4 years with even top GPU till say PS5 Pro launches with better CPU.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 6, 2020)

Whatever advantages it may have had begin to fade due to its skyrocketing prices. Ideally it should have been priced within 15-17k.

If someone can shell out 27k on cpu alone, why would he end up buying a 6c/12t cpu rather than a 8c/16t cpu. The latter would most likely be more future proof as modern consoles are being shipped with 8 core zen 2 cpus


----------



## mitraark (Nov 6, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Whatever advantages it may have had begin to fade due to its skyrocketing prices. Ideally it should have been priced within 15-17k.
> 
> If someone can shell out 27k on cpu alone, why would he end up buying a 6c/12t cpu rather than a 8c/16t cpu. The latter would most likely be more future proof as modern consoles are being shipped with 8 core zen 2 cpus



SO many cores arent being useful even though AMD has been marketing it since almost a decade. Gamers still prefer single core performance which Intel deliver (ed, upto now), maybe 5xxx will change that.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 6, 2020)

What was the launch price of 3600X in India? i feel the price of 5600X price is same as that. 300$ + 18% GST seems OK . 

Any idea when 5600 might release??


----------



## nac (Nov 6, 2020)

This is price I noted down around the time of launch (hoping not edited the prices later  )


360017512​3600X21267​3700X30029​3800X35036​3900X43799​

Ryzen 5000 India Pricing


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 6, 2020)

nac said:


> This is price I noted down around the time of launch (hoping not edited the prices later  )
> 
> 
> 360017512​3600X21267​3700X30029​3800X35036​3900X43799​
> ...


~23K is without tax or with tax? Doubt since PrimeABGB price is 27K.


----------



## nac (Nov 6, 2020)

Excluding tax. 
Prime's, mdc, TOI all prices are same. TOI listed without tax, mdc and Prime listed including tax.

The prices in the table are tax included. That was over a year ago.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2020)

After the 3xxx series...Now 5xxx series
what about the 4xxx series?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 6, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Whatever advantages it may have had begin to fade due to its skyrocketing prices. Ideally it should have been priced within 15-17k.
> 
> If someone can shell out 27k on cpu alone, why would he end up buying a 6c/12t cpu rather than a 8c/16t cpu. The latter would most likely be more future proof as modern consoles are being shipped with 8 core zen 2 cpus


Number of cores doesn't matter, actual performance numbers matter.

The Zen2 CPU of new consoles are underclocked R7 3700X variant. Considering R5 5600X is a bit inferior to R7 3700X in productivity, its safe to assume its similar to CPU of PS5 for productivity. But for gaming, 5600X beats all older Ryzen 3000 CPUs, so its just better for gaming.

Yes, R5 5600X at $300 is expensive, but more budget R5 5600 is likely coming later at maybe $220-250. Also, its not like Intel has better options available, so AMD has increased their prices. I'd personally recommend 5600X for anyone looking for gaming setup with such a budget for CPU, its an easy recommendation.

Just check reviews available online.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 6, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> What was the launch price of 3600X in India? i feel the price of 5600X price is same as that. 300$ + 18% GST seems OK .
> 
> Any idea when 5600 might release??


3600X was $250, so Ryzen 5000 has a $50 premium across the board, not to forget lack of box coolers in R7 & R9. Maybe 5600 will be out by Feb.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 6, 2020)

shreeux said:


> After the 3xxx series...Now 5xxx series
> what about the 4xxx series?


AMD named their APUs, including laptop CPUs in a weird way, like there was no Ryzen 1400G, it started at 2400G. For Zen2 CPU (Ryzen 3000 desktop), APUs & laptop CPUs are 4000 series, so now AMD is cleaning their naming mess.

Now Intel needs to clean their naming mess, check those 11th gen laptop CPU models.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> AMD named their APUs, including laptop CPUs in a weird way, like there was no Ryzen 1400G, it started at 2400G. For Zen2 CPU (Ryzen 3000 desktop), APUs & laptop CPUs are 4000 series, so now AMD is cleaning their naming mess.
> 
> Now Intel needs to clean their naming mess, check those 11th gen laptop CPU models.




Confused...Post any other link if available

Anyway now using AMD RYZEN 5 2600 6C/12T


----------



## nac (Nov 6, 2020)

shreeux said:


> Confused...Post any other link if available


Nothing much to confuse. There is no Ryzen 4000 series CPUs (the ones with no iGPU), for whatever reason they skipped it. But there are 4000 series APUs (the ones with iGPU) for laptop and desktop. And they are of the same generation as Ryzen 3000 series CPUs.
Ryzen 1000 CPU and Ryzen 2000 APU are of same gen - Zen
Ryzen 2000 CPU and Ryzen 3000 APU are of same gen - Zen+
Ryzen 3000 CPU and Ryzen 4000 APU are of same gen - Zen 2
Ryzen 5000 CPU - Zen 3


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2020)

nac said:


> Nothing much to confuse. There is no Ryzen 4000 series CPUs (the ones with no iGPU), for whatever reason they skipped it. But there are 4000 series APUs (the ones with iGPU) for laptop and desktop. And they are of the same generation as Ryzen 3000 series CPUs.
> Ryzen 1000 CPU and Ryzen 2000 APU are of same gen - Zen
> Ryzen 2000 CPU and Ryzen 3000 APU are of same gen - Zen+
> Ryzen 3000 CPU and Ryzen 4000 APU are of same gen - Zen 2
> Ryzen 5000 CPU - Zen 3



Wow...Good


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2020)

Great stuff by AMD.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2020)

ico said:


> Great stuff by AMD.


I didn't know you worked marketing at AMD /s


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 7, 2020)

nac said:


> Nothing much to confuse. There is no Ryzen 4000 series CPUs (the ones with no iGPU), for whatever reason they skipped it. But there are 4000 series APUs (the ones with iGPU) for laptop and desktop. And they are of the same generation as Ryzen 3000 series CPUs.
> Ryzen 1000 CPU and Ryzen 2000 APU are of same gen - Zen
> Ryzen 2000 CPU and Ryzen 3000 APU are of same gen - Zen+
> Ryzen 3000 CPU and Ryzen 4000 APU are of same gen - Zen 2
> Ryzen 5000 CPU - Zen 3



I think Ryzen 4000 series APUs for desktop is OEM only. The ones available at primeabgb, mdcomputers, etc probably comes with open box.


----------



## nac (Nov 7, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> I think Ryzen 4000 series APUs for desktop is OEM only. The ones available at primeabgb, mdcomputers, etc probably comes with open box.


Yeah, they were for system integrators and OEMs. Even in the listings by online retailers they have mentioned that it's OEM and someone from our forum has enquired about this with AMD and they have confirmed AMD will honour warranty. There are some youtube videos of these chips from retailers and there we can see how the packing would be. Cooler comes in a separate package not like the retail unit.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 7, 2020)

I am waiting for 5500 or 5600 at 15~18k budget, Frankly speaking I won't spend 27k just for processor alone so hoping we will have same kind of single core performance gain over 3xxx series


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 7, 2020)

^You are right, 5600X is too costly for mid range builds in India right now. 

R5 5600 will probably release above 20k since AMD is releasing processors at higher price this time. We can only hope for good pricing after March when Intel's release their Rocket Lake.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 8, 2020)

kartikoli said:


> I am waiting for 5500 or 5600 at 15~18k budget, Frankly speaking I won't spend 27k just for processor alone so hoping we will have same kind of single core performance gain over 3xxx series


Definitely, it is expensive. But considering the price hikes & lack of competition from Intel, I'm expecting R5 5600 at $220-250. Time will tell how good future 4c/8t or 6c/6t parts are as those are the ones that will likely be available at 15k or so.

If R5 3600 gets back to 16k, that is still a good product.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 8, 2020)

Completely agree about the prices I think its time we see what mobile phones industry did after Micromax, Xolo etc... vanished. They set a standard at 15k budget making people increase budget from 10~12k to 15k (Ofc with better hardware/performance). Now I see thats what AMD is doing, increasing budget for buyers to get much better hardware/perforamnce. 
Normal people go with the series so even 4 core processor is much better than my aging 6 core first gen 1600 i would still want to stick to 6 core 5xxx series so my options would be 5600 rather than 5500 making my budget slot increase from 15k to 20~22k.
(This is a golden opportunity for Intel to grab such buyers)


----------

